# How many designs?



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

I am in the process of making some band saw boxes and I'm looking of getting into selling them. I was wondering how many designs I should start out with? I was thinking maybe 3 or 4. I don't want to over whelm myself. I rather do only a few and get good at doing them and then adding more designs as I go along. So what is some of you guys opinions on it? Any advice is helpful. I'm just starting to do these so I want to do it right.


----------



## EugdOT (Nov 17, 2016)

I wouldn't go more than 4 or 5 styles and at different price points. Have more of if the cheeper price point. You might want to pick up a copy of

The New Bandsaw Box Book: Techniques & Patterns for the Modern Woodworker https://www.amazon.com/dp/1940611326/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_i_lNcbEbCBG4DW9

David has a lot of you tube videos making his boxes.

Good luck.


----------

